# Superman: J.J. Abrams und Warner Bros. planen Reboot



## Darkmoon76 (28. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Superman: J.J. Abrams und Warner Bros. planen Reboot* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Superman: J.J. Abrams und Warner Bros. planen Reboot*


----------



## Phone (28. Februar 2021)

Die raffen es einfach nicht bei Warner...


----------



## hawkytonk (28. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Die raffen es einfach nicht bei Warner...


Und nicht nur bei Warner...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. Februar 2021)

> Er arbeitete bereits für DC an Geschichten für Captain America und Black Panther.


Hoffentlich gibt es demnächst ein Zusammentreffen zwischen Batman, Captian America und Black Panther. Volles Pfund auf's Maul!


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

Sollen mal lieber ein Venom 2 bringen, also den Film fand ich Cool. Ist jetzt auch schon 3 Jahre her.


----------



## Valdis348 (28. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Sollen mal lieber ein Venom 2 bringen, also den Film fand ich Cool. Ist jetzt auch schon 3 Jahre her.


Bringen sie doch. Es ist lange bekannt, dass der Film produziert wird. Start könnte dieses Jahr sein, je nach Corona-Lage.


> Er arbeitete bereits für DC an Geschichten für Captain America und Black Panther.


Captain America und Black Panther sind doch von Marvel? Wie kann man also für DC an Geschichten zu Marvel-Helden arbeiten?


----------



## Darkmoon76 (28. Februar 2021)

Valdis348 schrieb:


> Bringen sie doch. Es ist lange bekannt, dass der Film produziert wird. Start könnte dieses Jahr sein, je nach Corona-Lage.
> 
> Captain America und Black Panther sind doch von Marvel? Wie kann man also für DC an Geschichten zu Marvel-Helden arbeiten?



Natürlich Marvel. Hab es im Artikel geändert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Februar 2021)

An Christopher Reeve kommt sowieso nix ran.


----------



## Xello1984 (28. Februar 2021)

Tote Kuh melken


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2021)

Da hatten sie mal einen guten Superman und schon wollen sie in die Bedeutungslosigkeit zurück.


----------



## Crashingbear (28. Februar 2021)

Toll, n Superman mit Tonnen von Lensflare und ner völlig belanglosen Story. Nee danke, Ich denke mal, dann werde Ich wohl bei Cavil den Schlußstrich für mich ziehen. Ich muss keine hunderte von Reboots mehr sehen.  Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden = )


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich sollte man das ganze DC Chaos Universe nennen, die haben keinen Plan was sie machen wollen und wenn's nicht ideal läuft wird rebootet, neu gecastet, whatever in der Hoffnung das es besser wird, was aber bisher nie der Fall war.

Einfach mal einen ordentlichen Plan machen und den abarbeiten, dann wirds auch was und nicht ständig wie bekloppt irgendwas ändern.


----------



## Phone (28. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da hatten sie mal einen guten Superman und schon wollen sie in die Bedeutungslosigkeit zurück.


Nein jetzt wollen sie möglichst neutral werden daher nehmen sie einen farbigen Superman...
Abgesehen davon das der Darsteller mal überhaupt nicht passt finde ich diese ganze Neutralitäts-Geschichte affig²
Aber Warner wird mit dem Film schon ihre Packung bekommen...Ein Flop ist Vorprogrammiert


----------



## Crashingbear (28. Februar 2021)

Ich mochte Cavil. Der hat sich echt gut gemacht. Ich mochte auch den Affleck Batman. Langsam alt werdend, demoralisiert, zynisch, sarkastisch, schon einige Male aufs Maul geflogen (Toter Robin) und sich seines Alters bewusst werdend. Das kam gut rüber. (Ich meine nichts geht über Keaton. Beim ersten Batman war Ich das erste Mal als kleiner Steppke überhaupt im Kino. Sowas vergisst man nicht   Keaton und West sind für mich DIE Batman und Reeve und Welling SIND Superman und werdens auch irgendwie immer bleiben. ) Aber Affleck und Cavil waren gut. Auch Aquaman und Wonder Woman sind einsame spitze. Der neue Flash.... naja... gibt schlimmeres. Und Cyborg... joar genauso. Die Zutaten sind im Grunde genommen da für ein vernünftiges Universum. Spendiert wie bei Marvel jedem Helden n vernünftigen Solofilm (Aquaman, Man of Steel und die Wonder Woman Filme waren richtig gut. Hätte man drauf aufbauen können), baut langsam einen richtigen Bösewicht auf und dann wird das auch was. Die bei Marvel haben ja auch schon für Jahre im Voraus geplant mit ner Roadmap und Phasen. Und man sieht ja, dass es geht. Aber mit DC.... Warner will mit jedem Film SOFORT Milliarden verdienen und Avengers Endgame schlagen und das wird so nicht passieren. Dazu will man dann krankhaft seinen Willen durchsetzen, ändert hier Regisseure, da werden Schauspieler durcheinander geschmissen, da alles umgeschnitten und und und...
Der Erfolg von Marvel liegt in der Kontinuität. Serien und Filme werden miteinander verwoben und das passt harmonisch zusammen. DC hat geile Serien, aber da wird das dann auf Teufel komm raus wieder getrennt. 
So wird das nie was mit dem Universum. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die werden weiterhin rebooten, was das Zeug hergibt, werden weiter ihr Ding machen, gelegentlich mal n Hit raushauen, aber trotzdem nie an das Marvel Franchise rankommen. Dann wird wieder rumgeheult, gemeckert und wieder rebootet. In nem Jahr wird Superman dann transweiblich, schwarz, Muslima und wiegt 180 Kilo, damit auch ja jede Sparte bedient ist.
Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen, das Ganze nicht mehr mitzumachen. Ich freu mich jetzt noch auf den Snyder Cut von Justice League.... werde wohl auch dem neuen Batman noch ne Chance geben (Einfach nur weil mich der -mehr Detektiv- Ansatz anspricht) und das wars für mich. Dann gibts nur noch vereinzelt was. Scheiß auf die ganzen Universen. Ich hype mich nicht mehr. Warum soll Ich mich mit nem Darsteller anfreunden und mich auf Filme freuen, wenn in zwei Jahren dann derselbe Murks in ner anderen Verpackung neu kommt. Aber Ich sag ja, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und jedem das Seine.


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

Boah, Ein Absatz.
Wie ich solche Texte liebe.
Lese ich erst gar nicht. Bekomme ich Augenkrebs.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2021)

Crashingbear schrieb:


> . Spendiert wie bei Marvel jedem Helden n vernünftigen Solofilm (Aquaman, Man of Steel und die Wonder Woman Filme waren richtig gut.


Du kennst nur den ersten Wonder Woman nehme ich an. WW 1984 ist an Grütze kaum zu übertreffen, der wohl mit Abstand dämlichste Superheldenfilm der letzten 100 Jahre. Dabei war Teil 1 wirklich gut (bis auf das Ende).

Ich hoffe jetzt wirklich,  sie versauen Aquaman 2 nicht, da mochte ich den ersten sogar noch lieber als Wonder Woman. Wobei sie da wie bei Disney bei Mandalorian auch jetzt die Schauspielerin gefeuert haben, wegen ihres Privatlebens.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Aber Warner wird mit dem Film schon ihre Packung bekommen...Ein Flop ist Vorprogrammiert


Dann unterschätzt Du vielleicht auch die Black Community weltweit - ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein schwarzer Superman bei allen Afro-Amerikanern, Afrikanern, und sonst auch überall auf der Welt, wo Schwarze leben, einen großen Anklang findet - und wahrscheinlich werden sich auch alle andere Menschen, denen die Hautfarbe eines Schauspielers unwichtig ist, dafür interessieren.


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dann unterschätzt Du vielleicht auch die Black Community weltweit - ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein schwarzer Superman bei allen Afro-Amerikanern, Afrikanern, und sonst auch überall auf der Welt, wo Schwarze leben, ein großen Anklang findet - und wahrscheinlich werden sich auch alle andere Menschen, denen die Hautfarbe eines Schauspielers unwichtig ist, dafür interessieren.


Es geht doch nicht um die Hautfarbe.
Also sorry  mal.
Einige Sachen sollten eben so sein wie sie sind. Nur wegen der SJW muss man doch nicht alles umkrempeln.
Und ich bezweifle mal das ein schwarzer Superman bei auch den Afrikanern gut ankommt.
Superman ist eben so wie er ist. Nun einmal ein Weißer Man. genauso kennen sie ihn auch aus den Comics. Warum muss man alles krampfhaft ändern nur weil es einige Idioten gibt die alles und jeden gleichstellen wollen, vor allem um sich selbst zu befriedigen das sie angeblich etwas für die Welt getan haben. Lachhaft.
Es geht hier um ein Comic das seit mehreren Jahrzehnten seinen Hauptdarsteller hat.
So langsam reicht es wirklich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um die Hautfarbe.
> Also sorry  mal.
> Einige Sachen sollten eben so sein wie sie sind. Nur wegen der SJW muss man doch nicht alles umkrempeln.
> Und ich bezweifle mal das ein schwarzer Superman bei auch den Afrikanern gut ankommt.
> ...


Ich könnte dieses mimimi verstehen, wenn es eine reale Person gewesen wäre. Aber so ein Anstellen wegen einer fiktionalen Figur? Sehr glaubwürdig zu sagen, es gehe nicht um Hautfarbe, um sich gleich im nächsten Satz über die Änderung der Hautfarbe zu echauffieren...


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kennst nur den ersten Wonder Woman nehme ich an. WW 1984 ist an Grütze kaum zu übertreffen, der wohl mit Abstand dämlichste Superheldenfilm der letzten 100 Jahre. Dabei war Teil 1 wirklich gut (bis auf das Ende).


Sehe ich 100% auch so.

Und das schlimmste, immer noch, die vollkommen nicht Schauspielerische Darstellung der Hauptdarstellerin.
Also die war schon in den anderen Teilen (Superman usw.) voll die Grütze. Die könnte in Goldenen Himbeeren baden gehen, so schlecht ist die.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2021)

*googlet superman different version*

Über 40 Superman Reboots seit 1938 bei den Comics  

Der geplante neue Superman wird dann wohl 








						Kalel (Earth 23)
					

Kalel is the Superman of Earth 23. In his civilian identity, he is Calvin Ellis, President of the United States of America. Years ago, the planet Krypton was annihilated in a cataclysmic explosion, leaving almost nothing left. Shortly before the catastrophe, young scientists Jorel and Lara...




					dc.fandom.com
				




Ich hoff die Story wird auch dann gut geschrieben rund um den alternativen Superman . Bei Dark Tower Verfilmung ist ja das Story Writing von Roland und co katastrophal gewesen oder bei Fantastic Four (2016)


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dann unterschätzt Du vielleicht auch die Black Community weltweit - ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein schwarzer Superman bei allen Afro-Amerikanern, Afrikanern, und sonst auch überall auf der Welt, wo Schwarze leben, einen großen Anklang findet - und wahrscheinlich werden sich auch alle andere Menschen, denen die Hautfarbe eines Schauspielers unwichtig ist, dafür interessieren.


Ähm trotzdem ist der Anteil an Schwarzen gemessen an der Weltbevölkerung nicht sonderlich hoch. Und wenn Kino in Afrika so viel Geld einnehmen würde, dann hätten wir schon viel mehr afrikanische Filme und Filme mit rein schwarzem Cast. 

In der Hinsicht würde es weitaus mehr Sinn machen Filme mit Asiaten zu besetzen, die stellen schließlich die halbe Weltbevölkerung.


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm trotzdem ist der Anteil an Schwarzen gemessen an der Weltbevölkerung nicht sonderlich hoch. Und wenn Kino in Afrika so viel Geld einnehmen würde, dann hätten wir schon viel mehr afrikanische Filme und Filme mit rein schwarzem Cast.
> 
> In der Hinsicht würde es weitaus mehr Sinn machen Filme mit Asiaten zu besetzen, die stellen schließlich die halbe Weltbevölkerung.


Asiaten kommen aber Politisch nicht so gut an, weil es denen auch ganz gut geht im allgemeinen.
Also außer die kleinen Kinder die unsere Handys und alles andere und damit unseren Lebensstandard darstellen. Das die jeden Tag bis zu 15 Stunden knechten müssen um zu überleben, interessiert ja kaum einen.
Aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig, weil das würde ja unseren eigenen Wohlstand verschlechtern wenn wir da ran gingen.
Ja, so ist nun einmal die Welt, und wir auch selbst. Verlogen bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Februar 2021)

Ich finde es trotzdem sehr befremdlich, wenn Hautfarbe oder Ethnie bei SchauspielerInnen thematisiert wird. Auch wenn ich persönlich gerne versuche wohlwollend zu sein und nicht glaube, dass hier jemand absichtlich rassistisch ist, haben Diskussionen über Hautfarben immer einen latent rassistischen Anstrich. Auch wenn dahinter eine SJW-Agenda vermutet wird, na und? Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten! Lasst uns doch erst das Endprodukt bewerten, wenn wir es gesehen haben. Zu sagen, ich schaue mir einen Film nicht an, weil Protagonist jetzt schwarz ist, klingt schon krass oder nicht?


----------



## Crashingbear (28. Februar 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem sehr befremdlich, wenn Hautfarbe oder Ethnie bei SchauspielerInnen thematisiert wird. Auch wenn ich persönlich gerne versuche wohlwollend zu sein und nicht glaube, dass hier jemand absichtlich rassistisch ist, haben Diskussionen über Hautfarben immer einen latent rassistischen Anstrich. Auch wenn dahinter eine SJW-Agenda vermutet wird, na und? Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten! Lasst uns doch erst das Endprodukt bewerten, wenn wir es gesehen haben. Zu sagen, ich schaue mir einen Film nicht an, weil Protagonist jetzt schwarz ist, klingt schon krass oder nicht?


Im Grunde gebe Ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Was aber n bisschen nervt (zumindest mich), ist dieses Anpassen auf Teufel komm raus manchmal.
Bestes Beispiel: Die neue Batwoman. ES IST MIR SCHEISSEGAL, wie androgyn die ist und wen die in ihrer Freizeit flachlegt. Das muss man einem nicht rund um die Uhr um die Nase schmieren.
Bei Torchwood fand Ichs wesentlich genialer. Der war halt Bi, das war halt so und gut. Das wurde einem nicht alle naselang unter die Nase gerieben.
Aber Ich glaube, das ist ein generelles Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft, auf das man hier echt nicht weiter eingehen sollte. Es ist unheimlich schwer, darüber vernünftig zu diskutieren, ohne den Anschein von Rassismus, Homophobie, oder was weiß Ich was alles noch zu erwecken, oder in irgendeiner Form unterstellt zu bekommen.
In diesem Sinne belaß Ich es nun dabei und wünsch Euch Allen noch ein schönen Sonntag = )


----------



## Valdis348 (28. Februar 2021)

Es gab bereits 1999 und 2009 einen schwarzen Superman in den Comics, also in den Vorlagen und Inspirationsquellen der Verfilmungen. Die gesamte Diskussion darüber, warum es nun "plötzlich" in einer Superman-Verfilmung einen schwarzen Superman geben könnte, ist damit an Redundanz kaum zu übertreffen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das der Darsteller mal überhaupt nicht passt


Er mag ja die nötigen Muskeln haben, aber sie werden mal wieder deftig an der Kamerawinkelschraube drehen müßen, damit er zu seinen Kollegen nicht rüberkommt wie Peter Dinklage zum Berg.
Andererseits können sie auch den Tom Cruise Weg gehen und alle anderen Schauspieler so casten, daß sie gerade so nur einen halben Kopf größer sind.


----------



## Valdis348 (28. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Er mag ja die nötigen Muskeln haben, aber sie werden mal wieder deftig an der Kamerawinkelschraube drehen müßen, damit er zu seinen Kollegen nicht rüberkommt wie Peter Dinklage zum Berg.


Michael B. Jordan ist 2 cm kleiner als Cavill...Da sind Vergleiche wie zwischen Dinklage und dem Berg natürlich naheliegend.


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

Crashingbear schrieb:


> Bei Torchwood fand Ichs wesentlich genialer. Der war halt Bi, das war halt so und gut. Das wurde einem nicht alle naselang unter die Nase gerieben.


Der kleine aber wohl auch feine Unterschied ist doch wohl das Jack H. von Anfang an Bi war und es von Anfang an in die Serie mit reingepasst hat. So etwas kann man doch nicht mit einer Serie vergleichen die seit Jahrzehnten aufgebaut ist.
Also den Aufschrei möchte ich hören wenn J.Bond statt einer Frau auf einmal einem Mann küsst/verführt. Geht doch gar nicht.
Da muss man doch bitte mal die berühmte Kirche im Dorfe lassen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Februar 2021)

Valdis348 schrieb:


> Michael B. Jordan ist 2 cm kleiner als Cavill...Da sind Vergleiche wie zwischen Dinklage und dem Berg natürlich naheliegend.


Echt?
So kann man sich täuschen.
Henry Cavill sah genauso groß aus wie Jason Momoa als sie nebeneinander standen und Momoa ist ein Stück über 1.90.
Konnte mich nur an Creed erinnern, wo in einem Pressefoto Jordan neben Stallone stand ebenfalls gleich groß und Stallone ist unter 1.80.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Echt?
> So kann man sich täuschen.
> Henry Cavill sah genauso groß aus wie Jason Momoa als sie nebeneinander standen und Momoa ist ein Stück über 1.90.
> Konnte mich nur an Creed erinnern, wo in einem Pressefoto Jordan neben Stallone stand ebenfalls gleich groß und Stallone ist unter 1.80.


Stallone ist 1,75 oder so (je nach Quelle wächst er gelegentlich). Michael B. Jordan ist 1,83, Henry Cavill 1,85 und Jason Momoa ist 1,93

Die Größe hat auf Fotos oder in Filmen nicht viel zu sagen. Schon seit Casablanca ist bekannt, dass Schauspieler die kleiner sind dann auf Tritte gestellt werden, weil Humphrey Bogart kleiner war als Ingrid Bergman. Auch macht es viel aus, wenn sie nicht 100 Prozent auf einer Ebene stehen, dann wirkt der vordere auch viel größer. Der Trick wurde ganz oft bei Der Hobbit und Herr der Ringe genutzt, damit Gandalf größer wirkt bzw. die Hobbits kleiner. So saßen die Schauspieler etwa bei der Kutschfahrt nicht nebeneinander sondern tatsächlich schräg versetzt. Gandalf vorne, Frodo auf einer zweiten Bank dahinter obwohl es so aussieht, als ob sie nebeneinander sitzen.


----------



## Phone (28. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kennst nur den ersten Wonder Woman nehme ich an. WW 1984 ist an Grütze kaum zu übertreffen, der wohl mit Abstand dämlichste Superheldenfilm der letzten 100 Jahre. Dabei war Teil 1 wirklich gut (bis auf das Ende).
> 
> Ich hoffe jetzt wirklich,  sie versauen Aquaman 2 nicht, da mochte ich den ersten sogar noch lieber als Wonder Woman. Wobei sie da wie bei Disney bei Mandalorian auch jetzt die Schauspielerin gefeuert haben, wegen ihres Privatlebens.


Nein...Green Lantern....xD

@
Ja---sin
Es ist immer die Frage wie man in diese Gespräch reingeht...Nur weil ich sage die wollen unbedingt einen farbigen Superman um neutral zu sein und jedem gerecht zu werden, heiß es nicht dass ich rassistisch bin...Aber ein anderer würde natürlich sofort den Hitler in mir sehen...
Hätten sie es beim Reboot direkt gemacht und dann nicht so einen halben Hahn wäre es nicht so wild aber in letzter Zeit geht es immer nur darum aus der "Schusslinie" zu kommen und Fragen auszuweichen.
Ghostbuster, Terminator, Ocen´s usw.
Dann diese Netflix Adoption Bridgerton...die auf jeder Darstellung WEIß ist und die müssen also historisch inkorrekt sein weil es eine ferne ferne Theorie gibt das sie farbig gewesen sein KÖNNTE oder zumindest Gene ins sich hat.
WTF und dann ist es auch kein Wunder das sowas passiert...
​


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also den Aufschrei möchte ich hören wenn J.Bond statt einer Frau auf einmal einem Mann küsst/verführt. Geht doch gar nicht.



Ich erinner mich noch an die Klatschpresse letztes jahr. Der neue James Bond wird eine Frau und schwarz. 
Nur das die Klatsch Presse die Romanfigur James Bond mit den "Doppel Null" Status nicht auseinanderhalten konnte.

Es könnte höchsten eine Parodie geben auf James Bond wo er Männer verführt und küsst als "James Blond".



Thema Aquaman 2

Der könnte sich verzögern weil derzeit wohl Amber Heard auf eine Nebenrolle umgeschrieben wird weil man sich kündigen kann.









						Aquaman 2 Taking Time From Amber Heard With This New Female Lead?
					

Amber Heard could be getting pushed to the sidelines in Aquaman 2 in favor of a new female lead character. Here is what we've heard.




					www.giantfreakinrobot.com


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Nein...Green Lantern....xD


Ich weiß, der hat miese Kritiken bekommen. Aber ich fand ihn ehrlich gesagt gar nicht schlecht. Man muss sich nur klar sein, dass es ein Kinderfilm ist. Da hat das Marketing, besonders in Deutschland, wohl wieder Mist gebaut. Das konnten sie schon in den 80ern und 90ern hervorragend, weil die deutschen Altersfreigaben nicht unbedingt der original anvisierten Zielgruppe (eben Kinder) entsprechen.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (28. Februar 2021)

Jetzt verschandelt  J.J. Abrams auch Superman  so wie er Star Trek und Star Wars verschandelt hat


----------



## Phone (28. Februar 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich noch an die Klatschpresse letztes jahr. Der neue James Bond wird eine Frau und schwarz.
> Nur das die Klatsch Presse die Romanfigur James Bond mit den "Doppel Null" Status nicht auseinanderhalten konnte.
> 
> Es könnte höchsten eine Parodie geben auf James Bond wo er Männer verführt und küsst als "James Blond".
> ...


Hat sie sich selber zuzuschreiben...Die möchte bald keiner mehr anheuern.
War auch echt ne dämliche Nummer von ihr und das Gericht bzw. Richter war auch ein wenig grenzdebil...


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2021)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> Jetzt verschandelt  J.J. Abrams auch Superman  so wie er Star Trek und Star Wars verschandelt hat


Finde ich nicht. Star Trek hat er gerettet, da lief ja filmmäßig vorher schon Jahre nichts mehr und die letzten TNG Filme waren leider auch eher mies. Der letzte gute Star Trek Film war Der erste Kontakt und das war schon 1996. Die beiden danach waren Schrott. 
Mir gefallen die neuen Star Trek Filme jedenfalls hervorragend. 

Star Wars, hmm, ja, da gab es mächtig Probleme. Die sind aber nicht unbedingt Abrams Schuld. Schon beim ersten hat Disney wohl ordentlich reingeredet und der zweite wurde dann ja von jemand anderem gemacht. Und dieser zweite Teil war es auch, der die neue Trilogie komplett ruiniert hat. In Teil 3 haben sie Abrams dann wieder geholt und er hat versucht zu retten, was zu retten ging, konnte den Karren aber natürlich auch nicht mehr aus dem Dreck ziehen. 

So richtig schlechte Abrams Filme kenne ich jedenfalls nicht. Einzig das Ende von Lost haben sie damals versaut. Aber Abrams hat mit Alias davor eine der geilsten TV Serien aller Zeiten geschaffen, die noch heute zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsserien zählt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Februar 2021)

Crashingbear schrieb:


> Bei Torchwood fand Ichs wesentlich genialer. Der war halt Bi, das war halt so und gut. Das wurde einem nicht alle naselang unter die Nase gerieben.


Wobei die Intimszenen mMn für den Stoff stellenweise schon ausgeufert sind.
Man kann gerne sowas andeuten und der Rest ist dann Kopfkino, aber das über zig Minuten auszurollen finde ich absolut überflüssig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Nein...Green Lantern....xD
> 
> @
> Ja---sin​Es ist immer die Frage wie man in diese Gespräch reingeht...Nur weil ich sage die wollen unbedingt einen farbigen Superman um neutral zu sein und jedem gerecht zu werden, heiß es nicht dass ich rassistisch bin...Aber ein anderer würde natürlich sofort den Hitler in mir sehen...​


Ich habe keinen hier persönlich einen Rassisten genannt. Auf dein Post bezogen habe ich nur gesagt, dass es nicht unbedingt ein Flop werden muss, nur weil Superman plötzlich von einem Schwarzen  (Selbstbezeichnung) dargestellt wird und es bestimmt viele Menschen gibt, die das vielleicht sogar feiern, weil sie representet sind.


Phone schrieb:


> Hätten sie es beim Reboot direkt gemacht und dann nicht so einen halben Hahn wäre es nicht so wild aber in letzter Zeit geht es immer nur darum aus der "Schusslinie" zu kommen und Fragen auszuweichen.​


Welche "Schusslinie" und welche Fragen meinst du?


Phone schrieb:


> Ghostbuster, Terminator, Ocen´s usw.​


Weil da Frauen Hauptrollen spielen?


Phone schrieb:


> Dann diese Netflix Adoption Bridgerton...die auf jeder Darstellung WEIß ist und die müssen also historisch inkorrekt sein weil es eine ferne ferne Theorie gibt das sie farbig gewesen sein KÖNNTE oder zumindest Gene ins sich hat.​WTF und dann ist es auch kein Wunder das sowas passiert...​


Ja, das hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich es hier verstehen kann, wenn Leute es bescheuert finden, dass historische Personen von anderen Ethnien dargestellt werden. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass diese Debatte ja auch etwas heuchlerisch ist, denn andersrum ist es seit Jahrzehnten Praxis, dass Menschen, die aus historischer Sicht mit Sicherheit nicht weiß waren, oder auch fiktional nicht weiß gedacht waren, von Weißen gespielt werden, da hat es aber keinen gejuckt, oder zumindest Keinen, der weiß ist...


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Nein...Green Lantern....xD
> 
> ​​


Öhm, war nicht der Burner, aber so schlecht war der gar nicht. Eben mal etwas anders.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Wobei die Intimszenen mMn für den Stoff stellenweise schon ausgeufert sind.
> Man kann gerne sowas andeuten und der Rest ist dann Kopfkino, aber das über zig Minuten auszurollen finde ich absolut überflüssig.


Ach über Minuten hat er doch nicht geknutscht. Ja es war etwas anders, aber Schauspielerisch hat er es toll rübergebracht. Und sehr sehr locker. Okey, kann daran liegen das er auch im Relive Homo ist, aber egal.
Aber auch dann in Dr.Who kam er sehr Cool an wie ich finde.
Also ich mochte ihn sehr als Darsteller. War eben total locker drauf.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Februar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Öhm, war nicht der Burner, aber so schlecht war der gar nicht. Eben mal etwas anders.
> 
> Ach über Minuten hat er doch nicht geknutscht. Ja es war etwas anders, aber Schauspielerisch hat er es toll rübergebracht. Und sehr sehr locker. Okey, kann daran liegen das er auch im Relive Homo ist, aber egal.
> Aber auch dann in Dr.Who kam er sehr Cool an wie ich finde.
> Also ich mochte ihn sehr als Darsteller. War eben total locker drauf.


Gefühlt allerdings schon. 
Als Boe ja noch ein breites Grinsen im Rückblick auf seine Eskapaden.


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2021)

jaja, da stimme ich dir zu, hätte ein paar Sekunden weniger sein können.
Aber er hat es eben locker rübergebracht.

Cool war aber die Szene als er in Dr.Who auf die Tardis aufgesprungen ist, hehe, fand ich Genial.
Oder er mit seinem Raumschiff (na wenn wenn man es so nennen kann   ) Rose abgefangen hat in Old England.
Szenen die ich nicht so schnell vergesse. Cool gedreht. Eine der besten Serien aller Zeiten. Und die älteste sowieso.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich es hier verstehen kann, wenn Leute es bescheuert finden, dass historische Personen von anderen Ethnien dargestellt werden. Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass diese Debatte ja auch etwas heuchlerisch ist, denn andersrum ist es seit Jahrzehnten Praxis, dass Menschen, die aus historischer Sicht mit Sicherheit nicht weiß waren, oder auch fiktional nicht weiß gedacht waren, von Weißen gespielt werden, da hat es aber keinen gejuckt, oder zumindest Keinen, der weiß ist...


Korrektor, es WAR vor Jahrzehnten Praxis nicht Weiße Personen von Weißen spielen zu lassen. Das hatte neben Diskriminierung aber auch teilweise praktische Gründe, weil es etwa keine indianischen, arabischen oder asiatischen Schauspieler in Hollywood gab bzw. diese oft kein (flüssiges) Englisch sprachen. 

Das Thema ist aber nun ja seit den 60ern obsolet. 
Und genau deswegen gibt es keinen guten Grund es heute (andersrum) wieder einzuführen. 

Bzw. nervt mich "cultural approbriation" mehr als alle anderen Themen. Man darf sich als weißes Kind zum Fasching nicht als Indianer verkleiden!? Aber nicht weil sich echte Indianer davon in der Kultur beraubt oder gedemütigt sehen sondern weil andere Weiße es ihnen vorschreiben, die sich erdreisten im Namen der Indianer zu sprechen. Da frage ich mich jedes Mal, wer ist der wahre Rassist, derjenige, der eine Kultur feiert und sich deswegen so kleidet oder derjenige, der da Unterschiede macht. Meiner Ansicht nach klar der SJW, der anderen Vorschriften im Namen der Political Correctness macht.


----------



## Phone (28. Februar 2021)

Ich denke ein Schauspieler /Manager  oder was auch immer ist selber in der Lage aus der Masse hervorzustechen mit seiner Leistung egal wo er herstammt, so lange er eben gut ist.

Das ist zwar weit OffTopic aber ich sehe die Probleme sehr häufig bei der eigenen "Community"
Ich hatte letztens ein Interview gesehen wo sich 2 farbige darüber unterhalten haben wie diese dämliche BLM Geschichte zustande kam und welche Sinn sie hat...Ein Pro und eine auf der kontra Seite.

Nach dem die Anti BLM Person gefragt hat ob der Gegenpart die letzten 5 farbigen Personen nennen könnte, die einen anderen farbigen getötet hat war klar das er das nicht konnte und dann kam die Frage warum so ein Aufstand wegen einem  weißen Polizisten gemacht wird der einen farbigen Verbrecher verhaften wollte.
Das ist ja nicht so als ob das täglich passiert das dort einer stirbt, im Gegensatz zu den tägliche morden die sie untereinander begehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Stallone ist 1,75 oder so (je nach Quelle wächst er gelegentlich). Michael B. Jordan ist 1,83, Henry Cavill 1,85 und Jason Momoa ist 1,93
> 
> Die Größe hat auf Fotos oder in Filmen nicht viel zu sagen. Schon seit Casablanca ist bekannt, dass Schauspieler die kleiner sind dann auf Tritte gestellt werden, weil Humphrey Bogart kleiner war als Ingrid Bergman. Auch macht es viel aus, wenn sie nicht 100 Prozent auf einer Ebene stehen, dann wirkt der vordere auch viel größer. Der Trick wurde ganz oft bei Der Hobbit und Herr der Ringe genutzt, damit Gandalf größer wirkt bzw. die Hobbits kleiner. So saßen die Schauspieler etwa bei der Kutschfahrt nicht nebeneinander sondern tatsächlich schräg versetzt. Gandalf vorne, Frodo auf einer zweiten Bank dahinter obwohl es so aussieht, als ob sie nebeneinander sitzen.


Ich habe von Pressefotos geredet, also Laufsteg & roter Teppich - da kann man kaum was fälschen oder auf eine Bierkiste steigen.
Würde andererseits sehr lustig aussehen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Thema ist aber nun ja seit den 60ern obsolet.
> Und genau deswegen gibt es keinen guten Grund es heute (andersrum) wieder einzuführen.


Schön wärs, eine kurze Netzsuche nach "whitewashing in movies" beweist leider Gegenteiliges und mir selber fallen auf Anhieb zwei neuere Filme ein, die das haben.
Interessant auch, wie viele nicht weiß gedachte fiktionale Personen aus Büchern, dann doch wieder in den Filmen von Weißen besetzt werden. Mir ist das eigentlich auch egal, da ich Leistung der Darstellung bewerte bei Filmen,  und nicht so einen Mumpitz wie Hautfarbe der Darsteller.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich habe von Pressefotos geredet, also Laufsteg & roter Teppich - da kann man kaum was fälschen oder auf eine Bierkiste steigen.
> Würde andererseits sehr lustig aussehen...


Nun, die Größen besagter Schauspieler habe ich gepostet, dann hattest du das falsch in Erinnerung.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Schön wärs, eine kurze Netzsuche nach "whitewashing in movies" beweist leider Gegenteiliges und mir selber fallen auf Anhieb zwei neuere Filme ein, die das haben.
> Interessant auch, wie viele nicht weiß gedachte fiktionale Personen aus Büchern, dann doch wieder in den Filmen von Weißen besetzt werden. Mir ist das eigentlich auch egal, da ich Leistung der Darstellung bewerte bei Filmen,  und nicht so einen Mumpitz wie Hautfarbe der Darsteller.


Ghost in the Shell ist KEIN Whitewashing. Genausowenig wie Oldboy und andere. Das sind einfach amerikanische Filme, die auf japanischen Vorlagen beruhen (der alte Oldboy Film ist zwar koreanisch basiert aber auf einem jap. Manga, wirfst du dem kor. Film jetzt auch vor, dass er die japanischen Figuren durch koreanische ersetzt?). Gleiches gilt für zahllose Comic- und Literaturverfilmungen, die mal eine Ethnie austauschen, denn andersrum hast du es ja genauso, gerade in Serien werden viele Rollen mit Schwarzen und Asiaten besetzt, damit der Cast gemischter ist. So etwas nennt man Adaption. Es werden ja nicht nur die Ethnien getauscht sondern auch der Handlungsort und andere Dinge.

Whitewashing ist, wenn Weiße einen Asiaten / Schwarzen Spielen und nicht wenn die Rolle umgeschrieben wurde.

Oder ist es dann Asian-Washing, wenn in Die Taschendiebin, das auf einem britischen Historienroman basiert, plötzlich 90 Prozent der Figuren Koreaner sind?

Ich habe generell nichts dagegen, wenn Ethnien ausgetauscht werden, solange es ins Setting passt oder auch, wenn das Setting entsprechend angepasst wurde. Was mich höchstens stört ist, wenn eben Ethnien teils "en Masse" an Orten auftauchen, wo sie normal nicht vorgekommen wären. Das zerstört die Glaubwürdigkeit der Welt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Whitewashing ist, wenn Weiße einen Asiaten / Schwarzen Spielen und nicht wenn die Rolle umgeschrieben wurde.


Hä? Das Eine impliziert doch das Andere. Wie dem auch sei, Du hast behauptet, dass die Praxis, dass Rollen von People of Color, also Menschen, die nicht weiß sind, durch Weiße ersetzt werden, seit den 60er obsolet seien. Ist es aber nicht. In dem Link siehst du Filme seit den 2000er, in denen Rollen von Nicht-Weißen trotzdem von Weißen besetzt wurden. Und es handelt sich nicht *nur* um Adaptionen in denen auch gleich der ganze Handlungsort gewechselt wurde, wo ich dann auch wieder mit dir gehe. Sondern tatsächlich um Rollen, die in ihrer Vorlage arabisch, afro-amerikanisch, oder native American sind, aber von Weißen besetzt wurden. Nur so, um wieder Topic aufzugreifen, dass Phone meinte, dass Superman wegen seiner Vorlage weiß bleiben müsse.









						25 Worst Cases of Hollywood Whitewashing Since 2000
					

Plenty of big names, from Scarlett Johansson to Jake Gyllenhaal, Emma Stone, Anthony Hopkins, and Angelina Jolie have taken on roles originally written for minorities.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## hawkytonk (1. März 2021)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das ganze DC Chaos Universe nennen, die haben keinen Plan was sie machen wollen und wenn's nicht ideal läuft wird rebootet, neu gecastet, whatever in der Hoffnung das es besser wird, was aber bisher nie der Fall war.
> 
> Einfach mal einen ordentlichen Plan machen und den abarbeiten, dann wirds auch was und nicht ständig wie bekloppt irgendwas ändern.


Wie viel 'Plan' die Verantwortlichen bei Warner/DC haben, sieht man schön am Beispiel "Superman Lives" - das beendete Filmprojekt um die 2000er, mit Nicholas Cage als Superman und Tim Burton als Regisseur. Kernanfoderungen: Superman darf nicht fliegen, muss einen 'Tech-Anzug' tragen und bekommt einen albernen Sidekick. Und dieses Projekt steht ja mit seinen 'abskuren' (*bescheuerten) Ideen nicht alleine da.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Schauspieler /Manager  oder was auch immer ist selber in der Lage aus der Masse hervorzustechen mit seiner Leistung egal wo er herstammt, so lange er eben gut ist.


Außer wenn du natürlich aufgrund deines Namens und deiner Hautfarbe vorher ausgesondert und deshalb nicht mal zum Casting/Bewerbungsgespräch angenommen wirst.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hä? Das Eine impliziert doch das Andere. Wie dem auch sei, Du hast behauptet, dass die Praxis, dass Rollen von People of Color, also Menschen, die nicht weiß sind, durch Weiße ersetzt werden, seit den 60er obsolet seien. Ist es aber nicht. In dem Link siehst du Filme seit den 2000er, in denen Rollen von Nicht-Weißen trotzdem von Weißen besetzt wurden. Und es handelt sich nicht *nur* um Adaptionen in denen auch gleich der ganze Handlungsort gewechselt wurde, wo ich dann tatsächlich auch mit dir gehe. Sondern tatsächlich um Rollen, die in ihrer Vorlage arabisch, afro-amerikanisch, oder native American sind, aber von Weißen besetzt wurden. Nur so, um wieder Topic aufzugreifen, dass Phone meinte, dass Superman wegen seiner Vorlage weiß bleiben müsse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, wenn du das alles mitzählst, dann musst du auch alles mitzählen, wo Schwarze und Asiaten eine Weiße Rolle oder sonstwie neu gemischt wurde. das ist VIEL häufiger. Siehe die ganzen TV Serien, wo irgendwelche Rollen immer von Schwarzen besetzt werden, aus Diversitätsgründen, die im Original Weiß waren.

Aber ja, für SJWs ist nur Whitewashing ein Problem, Blackwashing und Asianwashing ist hingegen keines. Diese Heuchelei, selektive Wahrnehmung und dieser Rassismus kotzt mich an. 

Entweder man akzeptiert, dass Rollen adaptiert werden oder man behandelt alles gleichwertig und schimpft auch, wenn mal wieder Schwarze, Asiatische und Weiße "Verlegenheitslösungen um Political Correctness und Diversität" vorzuheucheln eigentlich Figuren anderer Ethnien ersetzen.


----------



## StarFox86 (1. März 2021)

Man hat es schon bei Dare Devil einst gesehen, was passiert wenn man King Pin durch Michael Clark Duncan besetzt oder beim 3 Fanatastic Four Film die menschliche Fackel. Nur weils Reboot ist, heisst es nicht, das man nicht auch mal paar Leute wie Henry Cavill, Amy Adams oder Laurence Fishburne nochmal nimmt. Man sieht ja auch an Spiderman 3 No Way Home, das dort wieder J. K. Simmons wieder die Rolle übernimmt wie schon bei Toby Mageires 3 Teilen. Ich hoffe man gibt Michael B Jordan eine andere Rolle. Er wäre ein guter Cyborg oder guter Gegner


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gut, wenn du das alles mitzählst, dann musst du auch alles mitzählen, wo Schwarze und Asiaten eine Weiße Rolle oder sonstwie neu gemischt wurde. das ist VIEL häufiger. Siehe die ganzen TV Serien, wo irgendwelche Rollen immer von Schwarzen besetzt werden, aus Diversitätsgründen, die im Original Weiß waren.


Ich brauche nicht mitzuzählen, weil es mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert welche Rollen mit welchen Hautfarben besetzt werden.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber ja, für SJWs ist nur Whitewashing ein Problem, Blackwashing und Asianwashing ist hingegen keines. Diese Heuchelei, selektive Wahrnehmung und dieser Rassismus kotzt mich an.


Jetzt versuchst Du hier mir einen Strick daraus zu machen, obwohl ich mich nicht darüber aufgeregt habe, dass Superman schwarz ist. Aber vielleicht projizierst du gerade auch nur.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Entweder man akzeptiert, dass Rollen adaptiert werden oder man behandelt alles gleichwertig und schimpft auch, wenn mal wieder Schwarze, Asiatische und Weiße "Verlegenheitslösungen um Political Correctness und Diversität" vorzuheucheln eigentlich Figuren anderer Ethnien ersetzen.


Alter Schwede, langsam wird es echt lustig😂 wie oft soll ich es noch wiederholen, dass es mir egal ist, welche Hautfarbe Schauspieler haben!

Edit: Sind Kryptonier, oder wie sie heißen, ethnisch weiß?!🤔


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich brauche nicht mitzuzählen, weil es mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht interessiert welche Rollen mit welchen Hautfarben besetzt werden.


Dafür das es dich nicht interessiert hast du aber ziemlich auf dem Thema Whitewashing rumgeritten...



> Jetzt versuchst Du hier mir einen Strick daraus zu machen, obwohl ich mich nicht darüber aufgeregt habe, dass Superman schwarz ist. Aber vielleicht projizierst du gerade auch nur.


Ich gehörte nicht zu denen, denen ein Schwarzer Superman sauer aufstoß. Und den Strick hast du dir selbst gedreht.



> Alter Schwede, langsam wird es echt lustig😂 wie oft soll ich es noch wiederholen, dass es mir egal ist, welche Hautfarbe Schauspieler haben!


Wie gesagt, du hast das Thema begonnen...


StarFox86 schrieb:


> Man hat es schon bei Dare Devil einst gesehen, was passiert wenn man King Pin durch Michael Clark Duncan besetzt oder beim 3 Fanatastic Four Film die menschliche Fackel.


Was hat man gesehen, dass die Filme schlecht waren? Das hatte nun wirklich nichts mit der Ethnie der Darsteller zu tun.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Außer wenn du natürlich aufgrund deines Namens und deiner Hautfarbe vorher ausgesondert und deshalb nicht mal zum Casting/Bewerbungsgespräch angenommen wirst.


"Research on the portrayal of African Americans in prime-time television from 1955 to 1986 found that only 6 percent of the characters were African-Americans, while 89 percent of the TV population was white." *This under-representation has reversed*, however, according to a 2018 report from the Department of Social Sciences at UCLA, which states that, *despite making up less than 13% of the US population*, "Blacks were overrepresented among actors in broadcast scripted shows in 2015-16, *claiming 17 percent of the roles*." Quelle: wikipedia bzw. socialsciences.ucla.edu

Man muß auch die Bevölkerungsgruppen unterscheiden - wie man sieht ist die afro-amerikanische Bevölkerung inzwischen sogar überrepräsentiert, während die asiatische und lateinamerikanische Bevölkerung weiterhin unterrepräsentiert ist.
Also ab jetzt ein Bann auf schwarze Schauspieler und die Rollen werden zu den unterrepräsentierten Gruppen rübergeschoben?
Dabei wird die am schwersten diskriminierte Gruppe andauernd übersehen, nämlich Menschen mit Einschränkungen/Behinderungen - ganze 27%(!) fallen in den USA unter diese Kategorie und Rollen gab es nur 1,6%.
Der nächste Superman sollte nicht schwarz sein, sondern in einem Rollstuhl sitzen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dafür das es dich nicht interessiert hast du aber ziemlich auf dem Thema Whitewashing rumgeritten...
> 
> 
> Ich gehörte nicht zu denen, denen ein Schwarzer Superman sauer aufstoß. Und den Strick hast du dir selbst gedreht.


Nö, ich habe lediglich meinen Standpunkt vertreten, dass ich es latent rassistisch empfinde, wenn ein schwarzer Superman allein aufgrund der Hautfarbe negativ empfunden wird und er ja gefälligst weiß zu sein hat, weil er es schon immer war. Wenn es dir nicht sauer aufstoßt und wir so gesehen ja die gleiche Meinung haben, verstehe ich nicht wieso du mit mir darüber diskutierst.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du hast das Thema begonnen...


User schreiben sinngemäß soviel wie, schwarzer Superman wird floppen, ich habe es dann kommentiert. Inwiefern habe ich dann das Thema begonnen?


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe lediglich meinen Standpunkt vertreten, dass ich es latent rassistisch empfinde, wenn ein schwarzer Superman allein aufgrund der Hautfarbe negativ empfunden wird und er ja gefälligst weiß zu sein hat, weil er es schon immer war. Wenn es dir nicht sauer aufstoßt und wir so gesehen ja die gleiche Meinung haben, verstehe ich nicht wieso du mit mir darüber diskutierst.


Weil ich das Thema Whitewashing als ziemlich albern empfinde. Wenn man sich darüber echauffiert dann muss man es für alle gleich halten und auch Blackwashing etc. kritisieren.



> User schreiben sinngemäß soviel wie, schwarzer Superman wird floppen, ich habe es dann kommentiert. Inwiefern habe ich dann das Thema begonnen?


Nun, ob ein schwarzer Superman floppen wird? Wahrscheinlich!
ABER (!) nicht weil er Schwarz ist, sondern weil die Filmemacher seine Hautfarbe in den Vordergrund stellen (werden), und dabei eine gute Story vergessen. Dann können sie im Nachhinein gut die Rassismuskarte spielen. Passierte ja auch bei den ganzen Filmflops a la Drei Engel für Charlie, Ocean's 11 oder Ghostbusters, wo dann die Sexismus-Keule von den Machern geschwungen wurde. Die Filme sind aber nicht wegen des weiblichen Casts in Verruf geraten sondern weil sie einfach grottenschlecht waren. 
Wobei Drei Engel für Charlie sogar einigermaßen tauglich hätte werden können, hätte er nicht die Feminismus-Keule so überbordend in den Vordergrund gerückt. Ghostbusters hatte gute Ansätze in der Story aber der Humor war einfach zu extrem infantil und die Gags zu schlecht. Und Ocean's 11 war einfach nur der wahrscheinlich mieseste Film der letzten Jahre, den ich nicht bis zum Ende ausgehalten habe.


----------



## hawkytonk (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil ich das Thema Whitewashing als ziemlich albern empfinde. Wenn man sich darüber echauffiert dann muss man es für alle gleich halten und auch Blackwashing etc. kritisieren.
> 
> 
> Nun, ob ein schwarzer Superman floppen wird? Wahrscheinlich!
> ...


Du meintest wohl eher "Oceans 8".


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2021)

Archiv, es gibt zu viele Ocean Filme....


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil ich das Thema Whitewashing als ziemlich albern empfinde. Wenn man sich darüber echauffiert dann muss man es für alle gleich halten und auch Blackwashing etc. kritisieren.


Ich glaube langsam, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden. Ich habe mich nicht über Whitewashing echauffiert. Im Gegenteil, ich versuche eigentlich seit etlichen Kommentaren zu verdeutlichen, dass mir persönlich, sowohl Whitewashing als auch Blackwashing schayzegal ist. Insbesondere wenn es fiktionale Figuren sind, ich meine hä? Wtf, who cares? Das Thema Whitewashing habe ich nur in den Thread geworfen, weil ich damit aufzeigen möchte, dass es andersrum seit etlichen Jahrzehnten gang und gäbe ist, und sich in den öffentlichen Debatten gefühlt niemand darüber aufgeregt hat, aber seitdem vermeintlich "weiße" Rollen von Schwarzen besetzt werden sollen, wird im Gegenzug die SJW-Keule geschwungen. Das nehme ich als Heuchelei wahr. Zähle mich aber zu keinem Lager, weil nur die Sith den Weg der Extreme wählen


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich glaube langsam, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden. Ich habe mich nicht über Whitewashing echauffiert. Im Gegenteil, ich versuche eigentlich seit etlichen Kommentaren zu verdeutlichen, dass mir persönlich, sowohl Whitewashing als auch Blackwashing schayzegal ist. Insbesondere wenn es fiktionale Figuren sind, ich meine hä? Wtf, who cares? Das Thema Whitewashing habe ich nur in den Thread geworfen, weil ich damit aufzeigen möchte, dass es andersrum seit etlichen Jahrzehnten gang und gäbe ist, und sich in den öffentlichen Debatten gefühlt niemand darüber aufgeregt hat, aber seitdem vermeintlich "weiße" Rollen von Schwarzen besetzt werden sollen, wird im Gegenzug die SJW-Keule geschwungen. Das nehme ich als Heuchelei wahr. Zähle mich aber zu keinem Lager, weil nur die Sith den Weg der Extreme wählen


Ja was nun, entweder ist es dir egal oder nicht? Warum es dann also in den Thread werfen? 

Die Art des Whitewashing, die du aufgezeigt hast ist ja aber nicht so, dass ein Weißer einen Indianer spielt sondern wo die Rolle umgeschrieben wurde. 
Eben besagte Adaption. 
Schon das Original Ghost in the Shell spielt in einer fiktiven Stadt, für den Film mit Scarlett Johansson hat man den Handlungsort gleich ganz weggelassen. Es ist also kein Whitewashing sondern einfach eine Adaption an einen westlichen Kulturkreis. Wie jede Verfilmung halt an den Ort an dem der Film spielt angepasst wird und nicht, wo die Vorlage spielt.  

Und wenn tatsächlich mal ein Weißer einen Indianer etc. spielte, warum das früher häufig geschah, nämlich dass sich in Hollywood eben kein passender englischsprachiger Schauspieler entsprechender Ethnie  finden ließ, hatte ich schon dargelegt. So etwas passiert heute aber kaum noch, da ist die Welt viel internationaler geworden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja was nun, entweder ist es dir egal oder nicht? Warum es dann also in den Thread werfen?


Um auf etwas aufmerksam zu machen, was mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ich habe den Punkt mMn ausführlich und ausgiebig genug erläutert. Ich bekomme langsam den Eindruck, dass du mich mit Absicht missverstehen möchtest. Warum auch immer.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Art des Whitewashing, die du aufgezeigt hast ist ja aber nicht so, dass ein Weißer einen Indianer spielt sondern wo die Rolle umgeschrieben wurde.
> Eben besagte Adaption.
> Schon das Original Ghost in the Shell spielt in einer fiktiven Stadt, für den Film mit Scarlett Johansson hat man den Handlungsort gleich ganz weggelassen. Es ist also kein Whitewashing sondern einfach eine Adaption an einen westlichen Kulturkreis. Wie jede Verfilmung halt an den Ort an dem der Film spielt angepasst wird und nicht, wo die Vorlage spielt.
> 
> Und wenn tatsächlich mal ein Weißer einen Indianer etc. spielte, warum das früher häufig geschah, nämlich dass sich in Hollywood eben kein passender englischsprachiger Schauspieler entsprechender Ethnie  finden ließ, hatte ich schon dargelegt. So etwas passiert heute aber kaum noch, da ist die Welt viel internationaler geworden.


Warum übergehst du einfach meinen Link, in dem deutlich anhand von Beispielen der letzten 20 Jahren gezeigt wird, dass, außerhalb von besagten Adaptionen, whitewashing in Filmen* betrieben wird, und beharrst auf deine falsche Annahme, dass es heute kaum passiert...Achso warte, jetzt ist es kaum, paar Kommentare vorher hieß es noch, dass es seit den 60er nicht passiert.

*u.a. sind Lone Rider, Batman Begins, und Exodus Beispiele für aktuellere Filme, die *keine Adaptionen* sind, in denen Whitewashing vorkommt.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Warum übergehst du einfach meinen Link, in dem deutlich anhand von Beispielen der letzten 20 Jahren gezeigt wird, dass weiterhin whitewashing betrieben wird, und beharrst auf deine falsche Annahme, dass es heute kaum passiert...Achso warte, jetzt ist es kaum, paar Kommentare vorher hieß es noch, dass es seit den 60er nicht passiert.


Du hast nicht gelesen was ich wiederholt(!) geschrieben habe. Oder ignorierst es gekonnt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gelesen was ich wiederholt(!) geschrieben habe. Oder ignorierst es gekonnt.


Falls du die Adaptionen meinst, ich ignoriere es nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich kann mit der Argumentation bzgl. Adaptionen sogar mitgehen. Aber Lone Rider ist keine Adaption, Tonto ist ein amerikanischer Ureinwohner, der vom weißen Johnny Depp gespielt wird. Nolans Batmans Begin ist auch keine Adaption, Ra's al Ghul ist ein Araber in der Vorlage und wurde trotzdem von Liam Neeson  verkörpert. Moses war Hebräer und phänotypisch mit Sicherheit nicht weiß, wurde auch von Christian Bale in Exodus verkörpert. Möchtest du noch paar Beispiele mehr?


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2021)

Was mich stört: Wenn Charaktere umgeschrieben werden.

Superman, James Bond (nicht "007")  & Batman sind nun mal "Weiße" und sollten es auch weiterhin bleiben.
Genauso wie Black Panther, Blade & Django (dann halt: Morpheus) "Schwarze" sind.

Gerade in fiktiven Universen ist es ja überhaupt kein Problem, zusätzliche alternativ Figuren wie eben Black Panther als schwarze Batman/Iron Man Variante zu erfinden.

Letzten Endes betont man durch eine Charakter-_Änderung _aber doch gerade die Unterschiede, die man eigentlich durch eine diverse Besetzung überwinden möchte.
Viel besser im Sinne der Absicht, divers sein zu wollen, wäre es doch, einen schwarzen "Bat-Cousin" zu integrieren, dessen Charakter unabhängig von der Ursprungsfigur ist und dessen Diversität durch die Akzeptanz durch die Hauptfigur (dem "weißen Batman")  akzeptiert wird.

Menschen sind ja immer gut darin, Gesehenes nachzumachen ("Monkey see, monkey do"), daher wäre es eben sinnvoll, die Akzeptanz infilm vorzuleben.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (2. März 2021)

Nur Nebenbei, Django würde ich hier nicht anführen. Der Ur-Django von 1966 ist weiss und auch die Folge-Filme. Erst bei Tarantino wurde er schwarz.


----------



## Phone (2. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Archiv, es gibt zu viele Ocean Filme....


Oceans 11-13 sind super


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2021)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Nur Nebenbei, Django würde ich hier nicht anführen. Der Ur-Django von 1966 ist weiss und auch die Folge-Filme. Erst bei Tarantino wurde er schwarz.


Da hat Tarantino aber eine äußerst überzeugende "schwarze" Origin Story gebastelt ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. März 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da hat Tarantino aber eine äußerst überzeugende "schwarze" Origin Story gebastelt ...


Alles klar...und hat es dich jetzt gestört oder nicht gestört, dass Django  ursprünglich schwarz, äh ich meine weiß, war?


----------



## BlauerGrobi (2. März 2021)

Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich kann mit Tarantino Filmen grundsätzlich nichts anfangen und schaue mir lieber den alten Django Film mit Sarg im Schlepptau an.


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Alles klar...und hat es dich jetzt gestört oder nicht gestört, dass Django  ursprünglich schwarz, äh ich meine weiß, war?


Es ist ja nicht so, daß ein Film *nur *aufgrund seines divers umgekrempelten Aufhängers schlecht sein muss. Man kann einen Film durchaus differenziert betrachten und lediglich in bestimmten Aspekten dazu seine Meinung ändern.

So finde ich es immer noch nicht gut, wenn bereits etablierte Charaktere abseits von Comedy Einlagen geändert werden. Aber das ändert ja überhaupt nichts an der Leistung von Drehbuchautor, Schauspieler, Regisseur & Co - die ist im Fall _Django: Reloaded _immer noch sehr gut.

Die Story wäre aber eben genauso gut, wenn der Typ _Jesse _geheißen hätte ...


----------

